# Solar powered fridge



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Amazing solar-powered fridge invented by British student in a potting shed helps poverty-stricken Africans
By Chris Brooke for the Daily Mail 
UPDATED: 21:41 EST, 7 January 2009

View comments
It's the kind of simple yet brilliant invention that would have the tycoons of Dragons' Den salivating with excitement.

Not only is the fridge solar powered, it can also be built from household materials - making it ideal for the Third World.

Emily Cummins, 21, came up with the idea while working on a school project in her grandfather's potting shed. The fridge is now improving the lives of thousands of poverty-stricken Africans.

Enlarge 
Emily Cummins
Emily Cummins holds the portable eco-fridge. It can keep perishable goods, such as milk or meat, cool for days at a temperature of around 6C

And Miss Cummins hopes to patent a more sophisticated portable model for use in transporting medical supplies around hot countries. 
From the age of four, when she was given a hammer as a gift, Miss Cummins has spent much of her spare time making things out of ordinary materials. 
She has won awards for a toothpaste squeezer for arthritis sufferers and for a water-carrying device, again for Third World use. 
Emily Cummins
Emily with her grandfather Peter Harrison, 78, in his potting shed where she created the fridge

Her 'sustainable' fridge works through evaporation and can be used to keep perishable goods such as milk and meat cool for days. 
Without using any power, temperatures stay at around 6c.

The fridge comprises two cylinders - one inside the other. The inner cylinder is made from metal but the outer cylinder can be made from anything to hand, including wood and plastic. 
Miss Cummins, from Keighley, West Yorkshire, said: 'A fridge is something that people can't seem to live without. 
'I wanted to keep it really simple and so I set about researching how we cooled things years ago. The simplest method of cooling something could be seen when you look at how we cool biologically - through sweating or evaporation. 
'That idea led me to the design and the fridge was born.' 
fridge graphic

After her A-levels she spent five months of her gap year in Africa, perfecting and demonstrating her product. In Namibia she became known as 'The Fridge Lady'. Miss Cummins returned to the UK to start a business management course at Leeds University. 
She had been refused a place on an engineering course because, to her dismay, she didn't have the correct qualifications. 
Last year she met the Queen at Buckingham Palace after being invited to a prestigious women in business event.

Share or comment on this article

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-poverty-stricken-Africans.html#ixzz4TirR93Sl 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

What do you think?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

It is an improvement in an age old design. Countless styles of evaporative coolers have been made for many many years. Everything from a couple of clay flower pots to wet burlap over a simple frame has been used. Some have hung a pail above the coolers to slowly and automatically add water to keep the 'wick' wet so there is no loss of temp from it drying out.
Hers looks like a nice enough design.
They are all dependent on low dew points to work well though. And checking often to make sure the wicking material stays damp.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

hiwall said:


> It is an improvement in an age old design. Countless styles of evaporative coolers have been made for many many years. Everything from a couple of clay flower pots to wet burlap over a simple frame has been used. Some have hung a pail above the coolers to slowly and automatically add water to keep the 'wick' wet so there is no loss of temp from it drying out.
> Hers looks like a nice enough design.
> They are all dependent on low dew points to work well though. And checking often to make sure the wicking material stays damp.


Yeah, and they don't work everywhere.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

There needs to be a low relative humidity for these to work. I like the way she redesigned the concept.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is a pic of the refrigeration unit.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Sure reminds me of the old , hand crank, ice cream freezers,

Bet an old one would work ,





Jim


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Last year we just bought a mid size energy efficiant chest freezer with heavy lining no defrost model.

We need the extra room even if we have to give up the power of something else.


----------

